# Kill switch wiring Craftsman c459-52250 26" 8hp



## BobbyT (Dec 26, 2020)

Folks: Last year when I put my snowblower away for the season, I folded the handles up. In doing so, the wire that is connected to the keyed on/off switch came off the engine. For the life of me, I cannot determine where it is supposed to be connected on the engine. It is a spade connector about 1/4" wide and long. Does anyone have an idea where it attaches? 

As well this machine I understand was made by MTD. Does anyone have a lead where I could find a owners manual/parts manual.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
your machine going by the C459 code in the model number was made by MTD.
that connector to the key runs from the throttle linkage and coil to ground when the key is in off, or the throttle pushed fully past idle both short the coil to ground shutting off the motor you are going to have to remove some tin work to view the linkage and coil to see where it came off,
good luck


----------



## BobbyT (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks captchas. Aside from the shield around the carb, are you referring to cover that houses the starter mechanism. Is that where the coil resides? I don't even know what brand of motor it is. Is it a Tecumseh? It would help if I had a manual for the motor. BTW nice injection unit


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF BobbyT. Here are a few links and a picture of where the loose wire may go on your carb that might help you.

Snow Blower-








C950-52251-0.pdf







drive.google.com





Tecumseh Engine-


http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Bob









If you tip the snowblower up into the service position it might be easier to see. Just make sure you don't have much gas in the tank so it's not leaking. The photo Grunt posted should be what you're looking for. The throttle on the engine should shut it off and it should start without that wire being connected in case you have snow and need to use the machine now and put off finding that connector for later.


.


----------



## BobbyT (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. The pic of the assembly on the throttle linkage is similar to mine except I do not have a female plug attached and this is no way to attach the kill wire. What puzzles me is the the kill switch spade connector is painted red on both sides which indicates (at least to me) that it was assembled prior to the motor being painted. So how could it be inserted in a plug---it wouldn't be red. Am I barking up the wrong tree??


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

BobbyT said:


> Thanks for the responses. The pic of the assembly on the throttle linkage is similar to mine except I do not have a female plug attached and this is no way to attach the kill wire.


It's hard to see from your picture, but it LOOKS like you have the broken tab of the throttle kill switch IN your spade connector. See if that red piece will pull out of the connector and look CLOSELY at the terminal on the throttle for torn metal.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What grunt said. I'm seeing the same thing.










.


----------



## BobbyT (Dec 26, 2020)

Bingo! Both of your are correct. I was able to remove the broken tab from the plug. Tomorrow am, I should be able to figure out where it broke off and either reattach it or make another connection. Brilliant thank you.


----------



## BobbyT (Dec 26, 2020)

Here is a pic of a new throttle control assembly showing clearly where the tab is supposed to be. Repair or replace--to be determined. Thanks to all that contributed.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

Ack! the dreaded kill switch wire break! I hate those things. Seems the connector that fits that blade (in picture above) is a bastard, it's suppose to be a "3/16" connector but nothing in my supply fits it snugly. But I found a OEM made wire that has the correct connector that slides onto that spade and is tight. I use the Tecumseh part number 37047 and is typically less than $1.50. It has the right connector on one end and the other has a connector for a particular machine (not sure which one). I buy it as a generic wire for the one connector and then cut off the other end and crimp a ring connector for the screw on the connection block.
 Tecumseh kill switch wire link


----------



## BobbyT (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks laser3kw. Here is a pic of my throttle assembly showing that the tab to connect the kill switch is broken.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

You could splice into the existing wire OR get a new part-
Tecumseh 610973 TERMINAL-PLASTIC TE-610973 815646017622 | eBay


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

BobbyT said:


> Thanks laser3kw. Here is a pic of my throttle assembly showing that the tab to connect the kill switch is broken.
> View attachment 172505





Grunt said:


> You could splice into the existing wire OR get a new part-
> Tecumseh 610973 TERMINAL-PLASTIC TE-610973 815646017622 | eBay


 Yes- if the kill switch (shown in pictures) has the broken tab, that would be a good replacement. You may have to unbolt the throttle mount plate, the switch just snaps into the holes. Be careful tightening the bolts, they just go into sheet metal.
And, as long as you are ordering parts, get the 34047 wire and refresh the wire. If the wire isn't broke right now, it will be soon.


----------



## BobbyT (Dec 26, 2020)

Wow, can't believe that small plastic piece is available separately. I will order the terminal and the wire 34047. Not a complicated fix with the right advice and parts. Thanks to all.👍


----------



## BobbyT (Dec 26, 2020)

Wow, can't believe that small plastic piece is available separately. I will order the terminal and the wire 34047. Not a complicated fix with the right advice and parts. Thanks to all.👍


----------

